# Best cubes for multiblind?



## Underwatercuber (Oct 4, 2017)

just wondering what you guys think are the best cubes for multi and why. I am thinking either yuxin little magic or mf3rs because if I buy 30 of them it’s only going to cost $120 and they are good cubes whereas if I bought something like gtsv2s or valks then it would cost $600 for a great cube.


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 4, 2017)

It will be around $90 from magiccubemall for little magics, there's not much point in getting it a few days faster for $30 more, budget cubes are surprisingly good these days but also they are very good out of the box and don't need much set up to keep them good, whereas my gts2 keeps needing Maru or it slows down. 

P.s. I'm no expert, I have never solved more than one layer blind (I know it's edges then corners not lbl for the proper method)


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> It will be around $90 from magiccubemall for little magics



Can do a bit better, though I'm not sure if VIP affects it


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 4, 2017)

And if you have the time to talk to sunyoktoys.en.alibaba.com then you can probably get a better deal, but they are a bit annoying.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 4, 2017)

I don't do multi blind (yet) but I don't think you'd go wrong with this:
http://www.magiccubemall.com/p/Qiyi...-Stickerless-Speed-Cube-Colorful_2134982.html
And this:
http://www.gaussboys.com/store/index.php/magnet-shapes/discs/d06010g-n48.html
30 cubes amount to $61.69 with shipping, and $103.68 for the magnets (with DMCUBING discount), plus a few days putting magnets in. $5.51 + 1/2 an hour of setup/cube for a heck of a cube, or don't put magnets in all of them if you're on a budget.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 5, 2017)

I use Warrior Ws. They're not exactly _flexible_, though they can corner cut fine. They're pretty good none the less and quite cheap.
They do have a logo though, but unlike the valk logo, you cannot actually feel it; I've had 2 delegates approve them for BLD events (James Hildreth and Walker Welch)

If I ever get move MBLD cubes, then I'll probably go stickered cubes, or stickerless cubes without logos, just to avoid possible rejection.


----------



## One Wheel (Oct 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> They do have a logo though, but unlike the valk logo, you cannot actually feel it



*facepalm

Completely forgot about logos. But I guess if the Warrior W is ok . . . Can you scuff all 6 center caps of a cube with rough sandpaper until the logo might be visible, but not distinguishable (by touch) from the other center caps? It seems to me that if you're concerned about logos, an even bigger concern would be an even slightly chipped, off-center, or crooked sticker.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 5, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> *facepalm
> 
> Completely forgot about logos. But I guess if the Warrior W is ok . . . Can you scuff all 6 center caps of a cube with rough sandpaper until the logo might be visible, but not distinguishable (by touch) from the other center caps? It seems to me that if you're concerned about logos, an even bigger concern would be an even slightly chipped, off-center, or crooked sticker.


I have a stickerless Thunderclap v2. It has a Valk3-esque logo, that is distinguishable by touch, though not enough for many delegates to notice.


Spoiler: Context



I really like the cube and James is a particular stickler for cube logos. I wanted a second option for 3BLD because my main's stickers were a bit chipped and he might not let me use it. I rubbed off the logo with sugar, as per a tutorial on here. However, the sugar also rubbed of the slick feeling of the cube and left the center cap even more distinguishable than before (though the logo was completely gone!). At my next competition, my main was rejected and I forgot about the messed up center cap. I re-submitted my Thunderclap v2 for 3BLD, but Walker stopped me again. I had a Warrior though, which he approved.


 I asked if my cube would be legal if I rubbed down all the other center caps so that they were indistinguishable, and Walker said yes.
However, this leaves the cube feeling not nice, so I wouldn't recommend that course of action.
Just get a cube that doesn't require modding (aside from maybe magnets) in order to compete with.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 17, 2017)

MF3RS, hands down. Little to no setup needed, very fast, lightweight and excellent quality stickers. The logo is stickered on, and very easy to remove so the cube is comp legal.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 17, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> MF3RS, hands down. Little to no setup needed, very fast, lightweight and excellent quality stickers. The logo is stickered on, and very easy to remove so the cube is comp legal.


I ordered 26 last week


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 17, 2017)

sails are nice


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Oct 18, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I ordered 26 last week



BRUH.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Oct 18, 2017)

Fábio De'Rose said:


> BRUH.


They only cost like $80 so why not


----------



## Liquorice (Nov 24, 2017)

Is MF3RS2 the best choice now?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 15, 2017)

Liquorice said:


> Is MF3RS2 the best choice now?


I think the Yuxin Little Magic is better than the MF3RS2. Definatly after setup.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

So now that I have been getting in to MBLD I would really like to get a set of the same cubes that are consistent, because at the moment I only have 15 3x3 and they are all different cubes. 
If I were to get let say 25 cubes, what would be the best option? and especially now with logos being illegal, what cube has easy to remove logos, but still great for MBLD, that is also pretty cheap? Also, I would really prefer stickerless cubes, if there are some that have easy to remove logos. Thanks.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> So now that I have been getting in to MBLD I would really like to get a set of the same cubes that are consistent, because at the moment I only have 15 3x3 and they are all different cubes.
> If I were to get let say 25 cubes, what would be the best option? and especially now with logos being illegal, what cube has easy to remove logos, but still great for MBLD, that is also pretty cheap? Also, I would really prefer stickerless cubes, if there are some that have easy to remove logos. Thanks.


 
Yuxin Little Magic


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> Yuxin Little Magic


Thank you very much. 

And just to be clear the logos are removable on the stickerless versions. Right?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Apr 9, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> And just to be clear the logos are removable on the stickerless versions. Right?



Yes, they’re just stickers. There is some residue after you peel it off, but it comes off pretty easily.


----------



## T1_M0 (Apr 9, 2018)

Yuxin lil magic has crappy stickers, it's best to get stickerless. They come like super loose ootb so it requires some work to set them up. I do like them better than mf3rs after all (both are my multi cubes). I have like 10 lil magics and 15 mf3rs, just ordered 10 ymls more last week. Haven't tried mf3rs2 yet.


----------



## Fábio De'Rose (Apr 9, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> Yuxin lil magic has crappy stickers, it's best to get stickerless. They come like super loose ootb so it requires some work to set them up. I do like them better than mf3rs after all (both are my multi cubes). I have like 10 lil magics and 15 mf3rs, just ordered 10 ymls more last week. Haven't tried mf3rs2 yet.



The MF3RS2 is the closest thing to a GTS2 that I ever tried. Well set, this cube is solid, sturdy, but also decently fast.

The YLM isn't "bad" but feels too cheap for me, and the fragile plastic feeling throws me off, lol.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 9, 2018)

T1_M0 said:


> Yuxin lil magic has crappy stickers, it's best to get stickerless. They come like super loose ootb so it requires some work to set them up. I do like them better than mf3rs after all (both are my multi cubes). I have like 10 lil magics and 15 mf3rs, just ordered 10 ymls more last week. Haven't tried mf3rs2 yet.


Thank you very much for the info. I actually really like to set up cubes and break them in so I will not mind having to do several at once.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 29, 2018)

I have 30 Yuxin Little Magic Stickerless, and it is hands down the best cube for MBLD (even better than MF3RS or the Sail).
It has also made my execution errors to almost zero as the turning is crispy and fast, and it never catches or locks up!


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

abunickabhi said:


> I have 30 Yuxin Little Magic Stickerless, and it is hands down the best cube for MBLD (even better than MF3RS or the Sail).
> It has also made my execution errors to almost zero as the turning is crispy and fast, and it never catches or locks up!


The YLM are the cubes that I am planning on getting several of soon for MBLD. I was talking to someone at the competition that I was just at and he said that with out the magnets in the the cube it is not a great cube. How true is that? I have heard that even with out the magnets the cubes is still pretty good, but after hearing two different sides I wanted to see what the more true one is Thanks.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (May 30, 2018)

Without magnets the cubes is quite unstable. But still good. I think making unwanted moves could be possible.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Without magnets the cubes is quite unstable. But still good. I think making unwanted moves could be possible.


Thanks!


----------



## newtonbase (May 30, 2018)

Yes. The Little Magic is very light and fast. This can make it a bit too tricky to control for blind but with magnets it's awesome. I have a nice set of 11 at the moment with another 5 virgin cubes waiting for magnets once I get a bit better at MBLD.


----------



## cubeshepherd (May 30, 2018)

newtonbase said:


> Yes. The Little Magic is very light and fast. This can make it a bit too tricky to control for blind but with magnets it's awesome. I have a nice set of 11 at the moment with another 5 virgin cubes waiting for magnets once I get a bit better at MBLD.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 1, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Thanks!



I recently did a 25 cube multibld using only non-magnetic Little Magics, and none of the DNFs were due to execution. If you tension them right and dot turn too aggressively you shouldn’t have a big problem.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 1, 2018)

Killernerd24 said:


> I recently did a 25 cube multibld using only non-magnetic Little Magics, and none of the DNFs were due to execution. If you tension them right and dot turn too aggressively you shouldn’t have a big problem.


Great and thank you for letting me know. I think that I will get the YLM's and over time magnetize them.

How did the 25 MBLD attempt go?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Jun 2, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Great and thank you for letting me know. I think that I will get the YLM's and over time magnetize them.
> 
> How did the 25 MBLD attempt go?



20/25. Okay but not great


----------

